# Pearl almost ready!



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

This should be day 150 since we put her with Marlin. She is showing a slight discharge today but her udder is not tight yet like last year just before she kidded. This is her second time! =]


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

So exciting! What does Marlin look like?


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you, he belongs to a friend. He is a black Nubian with white spotted ears and muzzle. I think I forgot to take a picture but will look and see if I have one!=]


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What a pretty color she is!! I'm guessing Buck/Buck/Doe triplets for her  Good luck


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you, I think she will have two or three to so you just might be right..time will tell. Today all the goats are happy munching grass. They are not to worried about babies right now like I am lol!=]


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing 2 bucks and one doe.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

WOW three...eek. I've never had that happen. There's a first time for everything!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Lilly about a week from her due date.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Violet, is also about a week away from her due date. This goat had a major accident when she was 7 weeks old. She got her head stuck under a fence and a very large horse pawed her head several times. Here are some pic's of her recovery. I thank the care of Country Vet in Farmington Ar. Dr. Tim O neall and Ang from Dainty Doe farms for all there amazing help. This will be a huge mile stone for her to have this baby. I am so excited I can hardly stand it!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

The two lower pictures are Violet as of today, the other pictures are from about a week ago or so!=]


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is Bubbles and she is due any day now. She is the mother of Lily and Violet the two goats above. She is also the mother of Pearl from the very top of this post. She is a bit on the wild side but is very sweet and will come to you with cookies of course. When you can catch her she handles very well and respectfully. She is also great in the milk stand and will load herself.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Pearl looks like she has a little bit to go to fill out that udder.

Violet, poor thing. I say she has at least three weeks. She does not look very close at all. Her Udder has a lot more to go. 

Beautiful goats, and what is the green stuff?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I missed Bubbles. OOPS she is so adorable.

I think she is loosing her plug, but her udder has a lot more to go to fill.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you Sweetgoats, yea I think your right on. I think it will be a bit longer on Bubbles and Pearl the two older goats. And 7 to 10 days on the younger goats. 

The green stuff? Do you mean in Violets feed bucket, that is grass hay. That was actually her first bite of hay after her accident. At that point her eyes were swollen shut and she could not see but she was eating news paper so I offered her grass hay and she started eating it. But if you mean the grass they are on and eating that is just plain old yard grass mixed with weeds=]


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I think she meant the grass.  I'd imagine all the grass is not green where she lives, so she was just joking. 

Sorry to butt in like this!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh lol yea good ole Arkansas grass. =]

New pics of the girls today, I think I got a ways to go still!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

pictures.=]


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful girls 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Spotted red just had babies this Morning, all healthy. Two boys. =]


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

sandhillfarm said:


> Beautiful girls
> 
> Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


 thank you!=]


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Cute! Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Second spotted red girl is pushing now!=]


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

sandhillfarm said:


> Cute! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


 Thank you!=]]


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Wanna see pics good luck!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

PLEASE HELP...Mom does not want anything to do with baby?? I have on hand kid colostrum supplement.?? Thank you!


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow your does look like they could give birth to triplets! Any minute now!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

AWWWWWWWW! I am speechless. I could type forever though.  LOL, congrats!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

FunnyNudders said:


> PLEASE HELP...Mom does not want anything to do with baby?? I have on hand kid colostrum supplement.?? Thank you!


Hold mom steady and let him nurse every 2 hours or less... he needs colostrum. Either that or bottle feed. Some first timers just don't know what happened, something just fell out of them, what are they supposed to do about it? LOL


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I would hold her and keep baby in front of her. My first timer didn't do anything with her baby until I dried him and he was up and walking then she got interested. Help her realize she's a mom now. And hopefully it's enough to get her going. If still nothing milk colostrum and bottle feed. Hope she takes the baby.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Both are sleeping...away from each other but look peaceful. Her are pics!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Just checked and it's a girl. All black with tan legs and red spots all over. How long will it take for her to let baby drink without us holding her do you think?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

2-4 weeks probably. That's how it was with our ewe that did the same thing.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> 2-4 weeks probably. That's how it was with our ewe that did the same thing.


WOW that's a long time. After 2 to 4 weeks your ewe finally excepted her baby?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, it was about 3 weeks.  FINALLY, we didn't have to hold her every 6 hours!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok well if that's what we gots ta do then that's what we gots ta do. Thank you!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

It depends on how soon her momma brain kicks in. Lol

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, it is different for everyone, but if she truly showed NO interest, then my guess is that it will take a while.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've heard if you bring a dog around she will find her "maternal" instincts. Hope she took the baby. I'd rather bottle feed then fight a doe 4-5 times a day.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Another mom that delivered on the same day took her in as her own. How will I know if she will have enough milk? Should I be milking the mom that rejected the baby? Thanks


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Lily and her baby boy born this morning!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Violet, the goat that had head injury when she was 7 weeks old, and her baby!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

All I can say is awwwwwe 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What beautiful babies and what a wonderful story Violet has. I love good endings


----------

